# Feedback Appreciated - Handling the Area Question



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As many of you on the forum know, one of the touchiest subjects is questions surrounding particular areas. I can understand anyone's offense to their favorite hotspot being posted for the world to see, and I can also understand how innocent the question really is. Obviously if someone wanted an opinion on duck hunting in an area, this place is LOADED with people in the know on pretty much every township in the state.

With that being said, I've never been able to balance this question and this is the time of year it will come up A LOT. So we're trying something new this fall.

Whenever someone asks a question, PLEASE DO NOT JUMP ON THEM for it. Rather, a moderator who notices it will lock up the thread and include the information (water conditions are a biggie this fall with the drought) needed. Most often people are more than willing to PM someone and let them know privately some tips or things to know. But most people do not want to post this information publically, and that's when things can get heated.

So I think this is a Win/Win situation. The person asking can still get bonified answers (and without the insults) and the people who find it offensive that their area is posted won't have their area blasted with their "insider" information.

I'm hoping that this approach will make everyone happy, while still allowing my sanity trying to moderate the place.

Any feedback is appreciated. And please let's keep this without petty arguments.

Chris


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I Think that it is going to be the only way to keep things civil.

Many people have emailed and PM'd me, everyone of the has received a response as I had time.

I hope it works.

Bob


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Smart move. I like the idea...I feel bad for some of these people who just ask questions about an area they are not familiar with and get ripped...I know I'm going to Alaska to hunt birds this December and I've been doing my homework and I can see it from the out of state perspective. With that being said, I also cringe when I see a post with one of my area's on the subject line...Good Idea!


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Chris,

Does this apply to hunting only?

How about fishing?

Nice article in MN ODN.

Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris....great idea.

Also to include with the water info could be anything published in a news report on duck numbers or success rates. (Like fishing reports)

Example: A bismark paper states.....10,000 snow geese arrived yesterday on an area lake.

Just my thoughts. This way it is already out there and this site could help with people who don't have access to those periodicals.

Chuck


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Due to the mobility of today's outdoorsman, publishing "The Hot Spot" leads to a greater concentration of pressure. This frustrates the majority of local or regular hunters who have gotten to know the area through hard earned experience.

This isn't just a problem in ND.

Due to the frustration and controversy involved I would agree that it is best to lock posts that refer to a specific location. As the webmaster you have to manage your site to suit the site's intended purpose. Bickering gets in the way of the.

As a side note, what is your purpose for the site? From what I see it is to allow the sharing of ideas, stories, and to promote comraderie between outdoorsmen. If it is such, the conflict over sharing location information is not inline with this goal.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

bad idea.

Moderators locking threads?
It's starting to feel like thay old website run by that old fat guy...
Stuffy - and getting stuffier....

M.

edit : Hossier Jim - That's it!! I remembered! I think it was called the Duck Blind. Anyhow - the intrusive nature of some of the Mods here reminds me of old Hoosier Jim.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:roll: If guess if you want to read a million "where can i kill the most ducks" threads thats cool.

I agree that people are usually willing to pm and give a little help, its never nice to see an area you took some time and scouting money to find get posted up here.


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

hmmmm...well I guess I can see the locals perspective on keeping their hotspots a secret....but they also don't have to respond to the question either. But asking how's it around devils lake/rugby and having it locked is senseless. That's a big area. This is a forum for people to read and try to get information on hunting....if you cannot ask a question on how conditions are, it sort of negates one of the reasons for having a forum or coming here in the first place.(discussing hunting and sharing information)
Now instead of one post on DL/Rugby, you will see 10's of posts asking about Rugby/DL, etc. hoping upon hope someone will PM you as you couldn't look it up on a search for yourself and see what conditions are.

Just one NR's opinion.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Not a duck hot spot story but true! A friend of mine killed the number 2 buck deer killed by woman in NC on my property about 6 years ago. She took it to the Deer Classic in Charlotte, NC and it was in several of the NC sports magazines. It took over 3 years before people quit camping out on the property line. :eyeroll: Great idea Chris :beer:


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

To stay fair and consistant I think you need to make that a policy for all places and types of game involved. If you're going to lock topics when someone asks for information about ND ducks it should also apply to Sask, Mant, MN and so on for big game, fish, pheasants and any other types of animals. It's not just Nodak duck hunters who have this problem.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

general information would be good & I'd leave it to the responding posters to decide on the specific information included in a response(ducks move, fish move etc. etc so specific info may not be that good a week later)....I'm against locking a thread on an area, especially if the poster is looking for general information/conditions...especially now when some things( ex water levels) change day to day...I don't see any difference in asking for a duck report vs a fishing report. A general response should be allowed...


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

FB Outdoors did that,,Edit, Edit, Sensor Sensor,,,,,what and who are you afraid of offending?? Answer that and you will have what you want


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Locking treads - Boo!
Civil exchange expected of all - Yeah!

We are a great nation that has a foundation of bill of rights lead by freedom of speech, locking threads denies us this freedom.

Did the US give up when the Germans bombed Peral Harbor, Hell No.........


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

> We are a great nation that has a foundation of bill of rights lead by freedom of speech, locking threads denies us this freedom.


This is a private site run by chris, freedom of speech doesnt apply here its his site what he says goes. It truly doesnt matter to me either way locking threads or not. Not many people ask about duck numbers for western nevada on this site :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I appreciate the feedback guys, this isn't an easy decision.

I've always hated to unneccessarily lock threads, and I don't plan to make this move permanent, but I'm sick of the bickering. It really turns people off and I don't like having the forum known for hotheads.

This is a temporary move, and I don't plan to migrate this policy across all species. Quite frankly, there just isn't the drama surrounding it like waterfowl.

No matter how much I try to educate on how to respond it goes out the window when emotions come into play. Seriously, I'm open to all suggestions as everything I've tried to do in the past has failed.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

None of us likes the idea of locking threads. You can make all of the comparisons to FB and Nazi Germany that you want.

However, when a certain few (who know who they are) choose to start a bash fest over what is an innocent and appropriate question, given the scope of this site, you put the mods and admin in a difficult position.

There is a simple solution to this. If you don't want the threads locked, then follow the age old adage, if you can't say anything nice, then don't say anything at all.

This situation was not created by the admin or mods, but rather by those who started these pissing matches to begin with.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Well said!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The problem is not in the asking, it is the telling that some people need the sensoring. Not the fact that they tell, but how they tell. I think it should be handled on a case by case bases. I am only in favor of censorship in the most extreme cases. If people get a little testy that keeps it interesting but if they get nasty then give them what they have coming. You should have to earn the censorship!


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

DJRooster said:


> The problem is not in the asking, it is the telling that some people need the sensoring. Not the fact that they tell, but how they tell. I think it should be handled on a case by case bases. I am only in favor of censorship in the most extreme cases. If people get a little testy that keeps it interesting but if they get nasty then give them what they have coming. You should have to earn the censorship!


Bingo! That's the way to run a forum! You don't cower to those that get all pi$$y....you delete their posts, give em a time out or ban em!


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok guys I was also quite stunned by the locked thread the other day, but I would like to add this and I hope no one loses sleep over it, but who then will offer up the info to me in a pm. I mean whats a guy expected to do start on down the line and ask every single one of you through a pm weather or not you would share information regarding a particular area? A forum is a forum, for widespread information, why else would a person come here? To gather information, to some it seems the only reason they come here is to ***** or complain about someone or something? Those are the ones that need to be locked, not fellow hunters trying to gather and spread information.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

BendNSend said:


> Ok guys I was also quite stunned by the locked thread the other day, but I would like to add this and I hope no one loses sleep over it, but who then will offer up the info to me in a pm. I mean whats a guy expected to do start on down the line and ask every single one of you through a pm weather or not you would share information regarding a particular area? A forum is a forum, for widespread information, why else would a person come here? To gather information, to some it seems the only reason they come here is to b#tch or complain about someone or something? Those are the ones that need to be locked, not fellow hunters trying to gather and spread information.


I disagree on several levels. The intent was on locking threads that asked about information on where the ducks/geese are, how many numbers in a given area, if a particular area had water with ducks on them etc. If you instead want to ask a question saying "Hey Everyone how's the harvest coming? Are the crops off up in the DL area yet?", that to me is perfectly fine. Heck the whole point was that leading up to and during the actual open season, you don't internet scout. Plain and simple you shouldn't do internet scouting for waterfowl. It has proven to have terrible side effects again and again.... both out in the area discussed, and here on the boards.

I've heard people say "Yeah well it doesn't really matter as we have our areas picked out ahead of time". That is BS. I've seen guys locate out of the Super 8 in DL and then drive 50 miles in opposite directions from the following day, after they hunted their way around, didn't find any birds, and eventually ended up somewhere entirely new. It is not uncommon for a hot area to all of a sudden see an influx of "new" hunters who had never been around before, had heard the hot news, and came over to see for themselves. Putting 100 miles on a vehicle in a day is nothing when hunting a species that migrates....

If you want some assistance, you could post that you wanted information on "the DL area near Church's Ferry", and if someone could PM you with information that would be great. Now.... if you have connections you've established in the area you could find out from them. If you have contributed to Nodak forums here, have built some friendships, etc.. you'll likely get a few guys to PM you. However if you simply come here, join the forum 2 weeks before the season, and expect tons of PM's, well... that *IS *internet scouting. If you have seen, almost invariably, those who have been asking specific location questions have either just joined, or have less than 20 posts. You shouldn't expect to come glean information from this site with those intentions. This place isn't meant to be a bulletin board stating locations. I challenge you to go look at those previous posts. Has that poster gone on to further contribute to this forum? Or have they just posted those 1 or 2 posts and then left the forum once they've gotten what they came for. These are the same types of random guys who'll "end post" (watching)from the warmth of their pickup as you are out walking for deer. You do the work, they'll sit and watch, and then when you are done they'll drive on to the next field to "assist".

Your "fellow hunters" on here are by and large local ND residents who know where the birds are. They do not OWE you anything. You see... to me that is something that has drastically changed in perception the last few years with more people finally getting comfortable (and lazy) with the internet. They get so used to being spoon fed huge amounts of precise detailed information by simply going to a search engine or joining a forum, that they lose perspective on many things. To many, typing in a search for nearby hotels in Bismarck should be simple, so why not be able to type in a question about bird location etc?

In summary, no you shouldn't start randomly PM'ing people asking for help. You should join the forum, post for a period of time, cultivate friendships, figure out who lives/works/grew up in a certain area, and contribute. You should then have the ability to ask yourself "Would I walk up to a total stranger and ask him to divulge his honey hole to me?" *or conversely* "Hey I've been around the Nodak Outdoors forum long enough now, I feel totally comfortable asking someone I've conversed with over the past 6 months if he'd give me some solid advice on areas."

Unless you would have the courage to walk up to a guy standing in a local ND sporting goods store and ask him to put you onto birds, you shouldn't feel any different than asking him on here. Point being, just because this seems somewhat anonymous on here with words, guys are still protective of keeping the pressure down in their local area. Noone wants to put extra pressure on a given area because it is discussed here. Your fellow hunters don't either. It is all about working (some would say hunting) for a great spot. That means rubber to the pavement/boots on the ground to find your own honey holes.

What ever happened before internet scouting? Did guys fail to find places to go? NO. They simply incorporated part of their time in the field to SCOUTING for themselves.

This "*ME*" generation we've cultivated has gotten totally out of control....

Ryan


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Well, really what is that we are accomplishing by allowing individuals to ask excactly where animals or fish are located. That is what PM's are for, right?

What advantage is there to "publicly" displaying the information for all to see instead of just allowing PM's to inform them and thus they still recieve the information they are seeking but yet it is not publicly exploited?

I personally am in support of this initiative because it still accomplishing the intent of the request. If someone does not recieve any help from a PM... would it have improved the likelyhood of them recieving help if they would ahve been allowed to take public suggestions? 
NO - the two events are Equally likely possibilities ... that is of course that the likely hood of one event occurring is just as likely as the other event happening.

The moral of this story is this - if someone is willing to help then they will do so even if it happens on the PM level and not the Public level.

Either way, Chris, I think it is great that you get forum suggestion and support on this... a very good strategy.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Ryan

I can understand, but really this changes nothing but the mode by which you recieve your information. Now it will about developing relationships with those we can rely on for information instead of poaching it from a public site.

I think it will create a healthier site.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

northdakotakid said:


> Well, really what is that we are accomplishing by allowing individuals to ask excactly where animals or fish are located. That is what PM's are for, right?
> 
> What advantage is there to "publicly" displaying the information for all to see instead of just allowing PM's to inform them and thus they still recieve the information they are seeking but yet it is not publicly exploited?
> 
> ...


What it achieves is quite simple. Yes it is private and they would still get the information. However it is VERY unlikely a new person is going to receive information that is of specific value.

What it does do is move it offline for the remaining 100 lurkers to not gain any additional information. It has a cascading effect. If an open public broadcast suggests there are birds around, a certain segment will start going there to see for themselves. By keeping the communication entirely out of the public forum, you are only potentially informing 1 additional person/party.

I see your point about whether taking it to a PM would cause any kind of increase if they wouldn't have received one publically. That is true. However, over the course of the season, if people see that location discussion is taboo via seeing all the locked posts, it will have the effect of making the point people shouldn't come here to internet scout.

Furthermore we have a variety of posters on this site. Many are young kids trying to make a name for themselves, being helpful and knowledgeable about a variety of topics. They yearn to contribute quality posts to get kudos from others. They may not know the technicalities of bullet drop in the rifle forum, but they do know where they saw birds that weekend. In order to "help" they provide too much detail, and in doing so they rile up others who don't want their area compromised. By keeping all communication to the PM's, it minimizes the damage, and keeps those types of posters from getting the public attention they are desiring, further reducing the likelihood that information will be given out.

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

There are of course two sides to the coin ... either way Kudos to Chris and the Staff for having the foresight to address it.

and also ask the opinions of users.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

northdakotakid said:


> Kudos to Chris and the Staff for having the foresight to address it and also ask the opinions of users.


I concure. :beer:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

would a listing of residents and the general areas they are in help...these would be guys who are willing to answer PM's, can sign up & post what they would answer a PM about???

Example:

NDJ - Devils Lake fishing (link to pm NDJ)
John Smith - Fargo Goose hunting (link to pm John Smith)

just an idea...


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I think that is a good idea... I did ask a question not that long ago that got locked... guess I missed this post, but for the people that are not trying to do anything wrong or are asking simple questions... I know people like me are just so excited to get out there, that all they want to do is talk about it... or talk to someone who has been out there.. to me talking about the trip before is half the trip...


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Yes, the conversations about hunting and techniques... what is working and such is great for all. But the public display of very detailed area info does not add much to the conversation that a solicited PM could not address.

The thing is... this is not a guiding site... that is people are here because they enjoy the sport, company of other hunters and to trade some pics from their hunts. Knowing that I think will create a healthier environment inside this site by channeling the conversation in that direction. People are then forced to interact with one another instead of simply poaching from a public post.

Call it contact scouting or whatever ... it forces you to build relationships with the people who hold the information and are still willing to share it. In the end everyone wins in this situation. It is no different than stopping in at the local diner for a cup of joe and talking with the locals&#8230; except that the conversation is in TEXT rather than in person&#8230; at first.

The question becomes asking the right questions in order to get the information. Again, just like sitting in the local watering hole and sharing a beer with a local&#8230; respect is given to both parties because of the relationship that develops.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I applaud Chris for taking this stand. The line has to be drawn somewhere, and now it has been. The way people just show up and expect info makes me feel ill.

Ryan, very well written book........seriously.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

FLOYD said:


> I applaud Chris for taking this stand. The line has to be drawn somewhere, and now it has been. The way people just show up and expect info makes me feel ill.
> 
> Ryan, very well written book........seriously.


Thanks Floyd.... I appreciate the feedback :beer:

Ryan


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

Well good now that everyone has had a chance to speak there piece, I feel its my time. So what ur tellin all us ppl who have joined is that we need to suck up to someone until we reach our 10000 post? Cmon guys get real, some of us do have lives outside of this cyber world you call home. And all you commenting on this pm idea, hey im all ears! Offer up ur location and I will more than gladly pm you. And sorry if you think that the majority of folks here are all from ND. Sorry I just dont find it to be true! It appears to me that some of the actual ND posters are the ones who rip apart ppl who ask logical questions regarding water levels or hunting pressure. Well I guess ill just have to write bump posts until I reach my 10000 post so I can earn my "badge" of internet honor.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

NDJ said:


> would a listing of residents and the general areas they are in help...these would be guys who are willing to answer PM's, can sign up & post what they would answer a PM about???
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Until today. I would have been willing to do this but honestly right now I am pretty fed up with guys PMing, asking questions, giving them info, my #, and even in some cases almost exact locations and then they don't even take the 3 seconds to send a thank you PM. Then they have the nuts to PM me a week later asking more questions. Take this little hint. If your going to PM 3 or 4 paragraphs in a PM trying to get some info, take 3 seconds and at least send the words "thank you".


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well here's a current report for my area... all the small slews are dried up including some that have not been dry in my lifetime. There are many small lakes and streams and a river that has good water level yet. The Refuge has held some water up towards the town north of me and of course its loaded with ducks, dark geese and some snows. With the birds more concentrated this year it will be of utmost importance to not shoot roosts and would be a great idea if you all would just scout for your evening recreation, that will reduce the pressure and the ducks will stay longer. 

Edited by the moderator to remove specific content


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Look out Here comes the mob!

Edited by the moderator to remove specific content


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Cool I hope they stop n shop!!! Come on out and help support our little towner, you might even get to go hunting....haha


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

haha Buckseye your slick but I bet the Mod figures it out. I know I almost blew over it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BendNSend said:


> Well good now that everyone has had a chance to speak there piece, I feel its my time. So what ur tellin all us ppl who have joined is that we need to suck up to someone until we reach our 10000 post? Cmon guys get real, some of us do have lives outside of this cyber world you call home. And all you commenting on this pm idea, hey im all ears! Offer up ur location and I will more than gladly pm you. And sorry if you think that the majority of folks here are all from ND. Sorry I just dont find it to be true! It appears to me that some of the actual ND posters are the ones who rip apart ppl who ask logical questions regarding water levels or hunting pressure. Well I guess ill just have to write bump posts until I reach my 10000 post so I can earn my "badge" of internet honor.


I don't understand how this relates?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Until today. I would have been willing to do this but honestly right now I am pretty fed up with guys PMing, asking questions, giving them info, my #, and even in some cases almost exact locations and then they don't even take the 3 seconds to send a thank you PM. Then they have the nuts to PM me a week later asking more questions. Take this little hint. If your going to PM 3 or 4 paragraphs in a PM trying to get some info, take 3 seconds and at least send the words "thank you".


Funny you mention it. I was a Field Editor at Waterfowler.com for years. In 2000, I received over 300 emails JUST THAT FALL ALONE with people asking questions. I actually took the time to answer them all too.

Out of that 300, guess how many of them said thank you? A whopping 2 people. And one of them I'm still friends with today and is a regular here, Robert Langager.

So you're right, letting people know that you appreciate that they took the time to answer is important.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Pork Chop  How about we lead the way and start taking all this a lot less seriously? Maybe not you but the competition between you sportsmen is gonna ruin hunting for everybody, even us that don't compete in the limits game.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Buckseye, I thought you lived a little further north and east of the earlier stated location. If indeed you live in the location stated earlier do you know Scott Wh? I won't list his full name out here in the open. He's a pretty cool guy, also an old family friend from way back his dad and mine were best buddies.

In regards to thank yous on here I always try to do it publicly it's one thing to be acknowledged to your face it's another thing altogether for others to know what kind of person you really are. With fewer and fewer being less willing to help it is I believe important for others to recognize who's a good helper and who is not.

P.C. don't get tanted by the few that do not appreciate your help keep on being the good person that you are. See you soon about 11 or so day's and I will get in touch with you when I get there, yo know pending any major snow storms or blizzards in the past 6 years I have driven through two of those buggers to get there, well worth the effort.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

jd.. i moved 13 miles southeast... Upham started trying to act like a big city.. city burning bans and other infringements....haha

you have any questions feel free to PM me....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Buckseye,

I tell you what. Lets unpost all your deer spots and then post them on the web. I bet you would have a convoy of basers wanting a crack at some of those trophy bucks you have posted pictures of in the past. We all know landowners will tell you no for deer and pheasant but when it comes to waterfowl most will say yes. I am all for the PMs as I have PMd you in the past and you have replied with great info. However like I stated before I am done because people that don't say thanks are basically cyber scouters with balls to ask.

You know I am all about freedom so if guys want to post areas on here then so be it. Its freedom of speech. I don't agree with censorshop. I don't agree with posting areas though but if guys feel like they need to be Johnny Be Good then it sucks for us guys busting our humps. Maybe its cause I am a game hog and want all the birds to myself or maybe I value the time and $$$ I put into scouting.

So maybe we will just have to agree to disagree on this issue. I could see if you were a waterfowler and you hunted that area but your not so honestly for you there is no issue if 300 guys show up there tomorrow. For guys like me that do hunt that area well it does us no good.

JD too late I am tanted. Like Chris posted the amount he helped. Thats more than a few. Give no love, get no love. Now if guys want to send me gas money I will give them honest reports. But I can't lie so I won't say anything at all.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey P.C. does this mean that we can't be friends anymore? Who am I going to call to go hunting up there with me when I get up there? Now I suppose that I am going to have to hire G/O to guide me on my adventures up there, Oh wait, maybe stoger will still talk to me. I do understand what it means to be taken advantage of, I understand that you are frustrated on someif not most have treated you, all I am saying is that even though the majority may treat you a certain way does not mean that the rest of feel that way. I personally have always had a great time when visiting with you and hunting with you, and look forward to much of the same in the years to come.

See you soon, hopefully anyway.

J.D.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Pork Chop....I actually thought I was being vauge considering the area I talked about is half of the county, an area that is about 20 miles by 30 miles. Maybe that's to specific... 

Pork Chop... I've shot more waterfowl than you can imagine, this is the only year I haven't hunted waterfowl yet. If you can imagine this I used to guide and teach people how to get the sob's for themselves. 

There is no challenge in shooting dark geese or ducks in my opinion, they fall like rain from the sky.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well if a guy breaks out a map. Looks for the big water in a named town. Assumes that could be a roost, drives in that general area or does some cork screwing he/she is bound to find the birds. I can cover a 20 by 30 mile area in no time. So to me its not really all that vague. Honestly I think you only posted what you did to see if you could get someone to bite and of course I did! :beer:

I can imagine you as a guide. And yes I have said it a million times that if these ND boys think the hunting is tough well they should try a few other states on public land when you have 6 parties a 100 yards apart. I think some of the "great ones" would be eating some humble pie.

Even the best can't compete or make the birds "rain" from the sky when everybody shows up to the same fields and when you post locations that is exactly what happens. Trust me I did it once...once!! All I did was post the town and the next day the flood gates had openned.

Basically I hate laziness and posting areas helps the lazy. And anyone that knows me personnally (not the cyber PorkChop but the real Leo) knows I would bend over backwards to get people on birds and make their hunt a success. That is why this whole subject tears me in two. Maybe I am just turning into a sour grape. But like I said its a free country. If people must post town names then so be it. I just hope they realize that they really are not helping anyone out with the exception of the lazy and they won't be looked at like "heroes" by their peers.

JD I think your totally misinterpreting what I am saying or maybe your just trying to have a little fun with me. My feelings about posting towns has nothing to do with how anyone has treated me. That was the PM issue. I guess if I posted a week before you show up the town you hunt and directions to the roosts you would uderstand what I am getting at. Fortunetly though I have enough consideration for the guys that bust butt to put birds on the ground that I won't do that. But look out cause some other Santa's Helper might (not directed towards you Buckseye). and you will be scratching your head wondering what direction to head. 
Signed Mr Sour Grapes!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Out of that 300, guess how many of them said thank you? A whopping 2 people. And one of them I'm still friends with today and is a regular here, Robert Langager.


That's so special! I love you man! That one depserate email way back in the day has fostered a great friendship. Not to mention getting to meet a lot of great guys, Maverick (RC hater supreme :beer, Delta Boy, Madison, Field Hunter, Bueide, Dblkluk...etc.

A little gratiude and respect goes a long way!

RC
(Who has lived in both states with North in their name, but greatly prefers the one that ends in DAKOTA!)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Pork Chop that's the great thing about our prairie pot hole region, some of these potholes are called lakes. There are way to many to list really, you couldn't hunt all of them in one year. It's not as desperate as it sounds out here yet. This is more to the normal side of things.

I would like to see the number of hunters like we used to see in the 70's and 80's around here, you would crawl under your bed....  . just joking Pork Chop, you would love it too. I counted 117 waterfowl hunters in two miles one Sunday morning.

Those were the good ol days of waterfowling all about having a good time. The limits were so low we sure didn't go for meat. You should have been here when I owned the bar in Upham, you would have never left. We had friendly dancers for our greeting committee and dollar drinks. It was all about getting away from the wife and kids to just let it all go for 1 week a year for many. I was interviewed by the DU magazine for helping folks have great hunts in ND. Many great memories and life long friends were made in Upham!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes I would have loved it. Go back to some of my earlier posts. One thing I miss is the competion. Of course everyone needs to play by the rules. But right now there are really no established rules. Just about everyone wants to kill. This season I have not pulled the trigger as much as I could have. Like I said I am against the cyber scouters.

What do you say you and I reopen that bar. :beer:


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

Good, me either! Lets move on, with the great general info!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey PC I was just funning around a little I was not trying to make you angry just wanted you to laugh a little bit. I know that this will not affect any friendship I have with anyone and you know that as long as I am breathing I will come to ND. So as long as you are there we will still hunt together as far as I am concerned. like I said before I always enjoy hunting with you and stoeger, it is a good time. See ya soon my friend.

Later J.D.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know your funning.

Look out birds here I come Monday!

Mr Sour Grapes!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I agree with Porkpie. If I am pout there busting my hump to find birds, I damn sure don't want someone else posting up the general location of where they are. If they do, then I will have to get up several hours early to get the spot I found through hard work and persistance.

PC has helped me with basic stuff for several years, and to him, I am grateful. I too have had guys email me for info - I have given it out and mostly had them give a thanks for it. I would never post my favorite places (or someone else's) on the internet, for all the lazy ...'s to go overcrowd and ruin.

If you want to know where the birds are, do what we all do; get out and scout.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Porkpie...well yes I do! :lol:

Your one of the few that has said thanks, kept in constant contact even in the off season, asked about my personal life and have offerred me to come to your state and hunt. You did not just try to pimp info, you developed a friendshipt. And yes JD before you start crying you did the same. oke: And yes Zettler (you know I have to drag you in as well) you have done the same.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

PC,

What about me? I feel left out in this internet forum lovefest!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I left a few names off because I love to hear them cry. You included. Now get to those papers!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I can't even get him to come down here and kill a pickup load of deer to take back with him. :wink: :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Back to the topic and away from PC's internet orgy...

I too feel doing your own scouting is important. However, there are times I haven't been able to. In those times I rely on established friendships to help out. I wouldn't dare ask some stranger for fields or other specific info. In doing so, those friends know its reciprocal. Plus, I'm usually hunting with them.

If you want water levels, bird #'s, etc, I suggest contacting the G&F. Like many here, I've provided info and not received a simple thanks...and that's HUGE to me. It's like driving a car and allowing another driver to pull out...all I expect is a simple wave. Maybe I'm just different that way...

Mike


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You always pull out too early. Well thats the rumor!

BTW I am still waiting for some of that reciprocal action! :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

This website was started for posting hunting reports... it was pretty cool a couple years ago on here.. still OK


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I look forward to them again without the contraversy.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

buckseye said:


> This website was started for posting hunting reports... it was pretty cool a couple years ago on here.. still OK


Hey there can only be one Mr Sour Grapes! Now once again how about that bar??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Me too Chris... nothing better than a good ND hunting story. Pork Chop wrote a nice one, maybe to lead the way back to where it was. Yep I believe so! 

I am thinking about the bar business again, it's tempting as hell.

The real Mr. Sour Grapes!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My wife just forwarded me your e-mail. Thank you! Once again I owe ya. When you gonna start collecting? :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ahh my dang back isn't letting me play right now... your very welcome Pork Chop and thank you for serving our country, you deserve the best!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

All you need to do is lay in the blind. I will do all the rest. You just say the word my friend and its a done deal! BTW your welcome but I don't deserve any special treatment. Its not why I do what I do.

Hey I will get you one of those back wraps, you can pop some pills, I will come pick you up and you can lay in the back of my Durango. I will put a bunch of thick quilts in there for comfort. (this is starting to sound dirty). I will drive us to the field, set everything up, Carry you to the blind, and you can have at em. Worrrrdddddd!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> I look forward to them again without the contraversy.


Agreed...

Ryan


----------

